# Thai: Bread



## Messquito

I've watched a tv show where a man asked a Thai woman how to say "bread" in Thai, and the woman answered something like "Gan li nia"
But then I looked it up in the dictionary, ขนมปัง was what I found, which is really far from what I heard from her.
Someone told me that it is a company in Thailand that makes garlic bread, but why would the woman give a name of a garlic bread company if she is merely asked how to say "bread" ?


----------



## Skatinginbc

The Thai word ปัง "bread" is a loanword (cf. French _pain_ "bread", Vietnamese bánh mì [ɓǎɲ mî] "bread").   
ขนม (_khanom_) "dessert, sweets, cake, confections" 糕 + ปัง (_pang_) "bread, bun" 西式麵包 = ขนมปัง 麵包
ขนมปัง (_khanom_ _pang_) "bread" 麵包 + กระเทียม (_gratiam_) "garlic" = ขนมปังกระเทียม "garlic bread".


Messquito said:


> I've watched a tv show where a man asked a Thai woman how to say "bread" in Thai, and the woman answered something like "Gan li nia"


Are you sure she didn't say “_gan li nia_” (幹XX) in Hokkien as a practical joke ?


----------



## Messquito

I'm convinced that it is true because the woman is Thai.
And yes, it was a joke, both the one who asked and that Thai woman laughed after that, and I've known this joke pretty well.
And perhaps you know there are several other similar jokes (e.g. kao), which I have all seen proven, but this TV show reminded of that one and only mystery.
I'm more than curious but I can't for the life of me figure out if it is true or just some error.
I'm thinking if that Thai girl was just going with the joke, whether true or false, because she's been in Taiwan for years and surely knew a little of our dialect, but I don't know.


----------



## blue-pea

In Thai, we say "_khanompang" (ขนมปัง) _for bread. I 've never heard the word "Gan li nia". It might be _"Gardenia" _which is the name of a bread company.


----------



## Messquito

Thank you blue-pea.
May I ask if the company's name's in English or it has a written form in Thai?


----------



## blue-pea

Sorry for reply late! It is an English name but if you want to write it in Thai in might be  "การ์ดีเนีย"
You can see this bread in this websites: http://pantip.com/topic/30898432


----------



## stoomtong

Ka nhom pang = bread


----------

